
PostgreSQL 9.6 New Features with Examples [pdf] - snaga
http://community.hpe.com/hpeb/attachments/hpeb/JapanEnterpriseTopics/198/1/PostgreSQL%209.6%20New%20Features%20en%2020160606-1.pdf
======
DrinkWater
"And so force"

